# Fried hair or not I need a little help with Flat Ironing



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2007)

to protect the hair as much as I can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My hair looks the best when it is stick straight. 

However, I'm a little bit confused on the products. Can someone tell me- with the straightening stuff- do I apply it before I flat iron or after?

Then do I apply a glossing cream or what?

Can anyone give me a step by step thing to help me out here?

Love the ignorant about hair person,
me


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 22, 2007)

I would get something specifically for use with a flat iron...and gloss is usually after.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know nothing of hair LOL
What is a good thing to use with a flat iron? Do you have any recs?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 22, 2007)

unfortunately, not off the top of my head. :


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 22, 2007)

I apply Tigi Bed head Ego Boost before and after smooths fly aways , makes hair shiny and mends split ends...


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 22, 2007)

Tigi Catwalk Fashionista Heat & Iron Safe is a great product. You run it through your hair BEFORE ironing and your hair will come out soft and silky instead of fried.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 23, 2007)

Use a heat protectorant first, it'll reduce the amount of damage done to your hair significantly (especially when used with a ceramic-plated, not just coated, straightener).  I use Farouk Chi's Iron Guard 44, but if you really want some hold with it, you can use Kenra's heat protectorant, it has a number 19 on the bottle.  

Also, make sure your hair is 100% dry when you straighten it.  Even those wet to dry straighteners do considerable amount of damage to your hair, but you won't see it for a few months, when it's far too late to do anything to fix it but cut it off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you're satisfied that it's straight enough, you can use anything you want for a glossing effect- though I like using treatments to keep my hair shiny instead.  Shiny hair is a sign of naturally healthy hair, which means you have to use less products, which is always the best option, IMO.  

HTH!!


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 17, 2007)

I like to spray Nexxus Heat Protexx on wet hair before blowdrying, and then right before I flat iron I use CHI Silk Infusion. That stuff is like a superhero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like "Humidity?? What's that?" on my hair, lol.

I use a Solia flat iron I got at Folica.com, too. It's really cool w/all its technology.

HTH


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2007)

What about biosilk silk therapy...anyone use this?


----------



## Another Janice! (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ yes...and it is the best shit ever!


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't flat iron tooo much, it will fry it even more. Don't do it everyday, give your hair a break frequently with no-hot-tools days.

BTW, nothing can repair split ends, hair is dead and cannot grow back together once it has split, the only way to get rid of split ends, is cut them off.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 21, 2007)

I LOVE CHI SILK INFUSION
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....made my hair so straight and pretty
make sure to use a light moisturizer with this it can be slightly drying but i contains no ALCOHOL!! YAY!! 


Biosilk is ok gives a nice sheen but DOES contain ALCOHOL!!! so after a few days it left my hair extremely dry!!


----------



## iio (May 24, 2007)

I use kerastase oleo relax serum it works really well but any serum would do just as long as it protects your hair.  The night before I straighten my hair I always use a hair mask.  Then the next day I put serum on my dry hair then straighten it.  After Im done I put a little bit more serum on my hair then im good to go.


----------

